
Coronavirus: China tech firms develop software to recognise masked faces - trhway
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/coronavirus-china-tech-firms-develop-software-to-recognise-mask-wearing-faces-x6w2bgwvq
======
trhway
>Minivision Tech, a company based in the eastern city of Nanjing, was
commissioned by the local government to develop software that can not only
recognise people wearing masks but also measure body temperature remotely.

One can see how coronavirus and remote temp measuring would be paving a way
for legitimization of total surveillance systems in public opinion.

------
golem14
I wonder if that is an implicit admission that the government believes the
Covid19 outbreak is there to stay for long enough to justify the expense. Or
maybe 'just in case' to go after masked protestors ?

